# Homebrewed components undelivered orders



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

The purpose of this thread is to compile a list of unfulfilled orders by Dan at Homebrewed components. If your order has been outstanding for more than 1 month (the lead time posted on his site) then I'd like to get your info. I do not take getting scammed lightly and I'm sure many others out there feel the same way. I'll let this thread go for 2 weeks. At that time I will send the list to the Escondido police department's investigation unit. This should hold some weight because he is looking at felony grand theft easily. 

For confidentiality you should PM me your info unless you want it out in the open in this thread.

The info you should send me is:

Name
Address
Phone #
Order #
Order description
Order date
Total order price

For public record keeping I think each user that PMs me their info should also simply post their outstanding balance so we can have a tally for all to see. Please keep this thread on track with only order info.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll go first:

I'm out 2 chainrings and a bashguard. All for projects I am no longer using. Thanks Dan.

April 16 2012
Order #1334614133
$132


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

AKxc
Order Confirmation for Order #1332404423
(March 22, 2012)
20t Ti cog & 23t stainless/Al cog
$171.00
Order Confirmation for Order #1338528362
(May 31, 2012)
23t Ti cog
$122.00


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Stainless 2 piece cog
June 3 2012
$68,95


----------



## maxwell2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Item Title: 
Homebrewed Components order # 1348754201 
Invoice ID: 
1348754201 
Date: 
Sep 27, 2012 
Time: 
06:57:43 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

Total: $42.00


----------



## spiper (May 5, 2012)

Date of order: 2012-05-12 11:07:30

Order Summary:
----------------------------------
Total number of items ordered: 1
Product total: $45.00
Shipping total: $7.00
Grand Total: $52.00

Item breakdown:
----------------
(1) Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings @ $45.00

Color: Black
# of teeth: 32t
spline: Sram/Truvativ X0, X9, X7, and Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon cranksets with removable spiders


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Order date: Apr 10, 2012 12:54 PM

Google order number: 474848873033904 Shipping Status Qty Item Price

Not yet shipped 1 Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings

$45.00

Shipping & Handling (U.S.Postal Service Priority Mail) : $7.00

Tax (DE) : $0.00 Total: $52.00


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Order date: March 30, 2012
22t two-piece cog, stainless
32t 102bcd aluminum ring
+ shipping and tax	
grand total: $104.87


----------



## hurtknee (Jul 21, 2009)

Date- 5/23
Order# 1337771241
ti chainring
110 + 7 = 117


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

Great info. Keep it flowing.


----------



## Tismilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

You got a PM Kenny


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Order Confirmation for Order #1336788325
5/11/2012
Color: silver
# of teeth: 32t
spline: Middleburn X-type
Grand total:
$52.00


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Aluminum Spiderless Chainring

Date: Fri, 30 Mar 2012 12:18:46
Order # 1333134168
Color: Red
# of teeth: 28t
spline: Middleburn (except X-Type)

Quantity: 1 @ $45.00 

Product total: $45.00
Shipping total: $18.95
Grand total: $63.95


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Name: TBarnaby
Order # 850383598832419
Order description: Aluminum 104bcd 4 bolt Chainrings
Order date: Jun 7, 2012 9:54 AM PDT 
Total order price: Total: $42.00


----------



## pd406 (May 14, 2006)

so don't order from this guy?


----------



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

Placed my order last July, Taken from my order confirmation e-mail....

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1345438002

Description Options Unit Price Total
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings

Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings
Color: Green
# of teeth: 33t
spline: Shimano m750/m950 series and (pretty much any Shimano with a removable spider)
Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @	$45.00	$45.00
Aluminum Standard Cogs

Aluminum Standard Cogs
Color: Green
# of teeth: 24t
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)
Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @	$45.00	$45.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$90.00
$7.00
$97.00


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

We are at $1,000 which is over the threshold for grand theft in California for any type of goods.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a problem with my order. I must have received it just before whatever happened happened. The ring didn't fit the crank properly. It was just a little off. I told him which crank I had and he chose which interface to make. He would not take it back or fix it, even though I offered to pay shipping both ways. I would have thought he would be interested in finding out where the mistake was made. But he wasn't.

Edit: I sent him pictures of my crank before I ordered it. He was very nice during the buying process. But, after the purchase, he was an ass.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

pd406 said:


> so don't order from this guy?


I'm sure those that now know that this is going on, won't order. The problem is that people were ordering from someone who had pretty good CS, and made a great product, then it's like he just dissapeared.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lets keep this on topic and keep the questions/ comments for the other hbc thread.


----------



## js82toy (Feb 9, 2007)

Had an address change in August and actually heard back from him on 8/30: 

"Wow Sorry Jason, that’s an old one. No problem, I should have some stock I can steal from so I should get that out today to the new addy. Sorry again about that, Dan"

All followup emails go no where and no product shipped

Order #1327429160
Sent: Tuesday, January 24, 2012 10:20 AM
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings
Color: Black
# of teeth: 34t
spline: Shimano m750/m950 series and (pretty much any Shimano with a removable spider)
Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @ $45.00 $45.00


Aluminum Standard Cogs
Color: Silver
# of teeth: 18t
style: 5 spoke
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)
Base Price:
$39.00
Style:
$5.00

Quantity: 1 @ $44.00 $44.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Tax Total:
Grand total:
$89.00
$5.25
$7.79
$102.04


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

khskenny said:


> We are at $1,000 which is over the threshold for grand theft in California for any type of goods.


My guess is that law enforcement isnt going to care much. Dan will just tell them he is behind on filling orders.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

From May 27, don't know if this is worth doing or not but perhaps I will attain a feeling of closure...Goodbye 52 dollars, hope you are having fun out there, send a postcard sometime.

Homebrewed Components - Order #1338167684 

---------------------------------------------------------------- 



Date of order: 2012-05-27 18:22:33 



Order Summary: 

---------------------------------- 

Total number of items ordered: 1 

Product total: $45.00 

Shipping total: $7.00 

Grand Total: $52.00 



Item breakdown:

----------------

(1) Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings @ $45.00 



Color: Red

# of teeth: 32t

spline: Sram/Truvativ X0, X9, X7, and Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon cranksets with removable spiders


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> My guess is that law enforcement isnt going to care much. Dan will just tell them he is behind on filling orders.


Maybe, but, considering this is more than a few orders... over the internet and he is still taking orders? I think there is enough evidence with unresponded emails and his youtube offroading adventures that proves he has had plenty of time to at least take some action. Isn't internet fraud a federal crime? He even charged me sales tax, which, did he send that to the state? Tax fraud as well?

Order confirmation date Feb 07, 2012
Order #1328644001‏

*Stainless Standard Cogs 
• # of teeth: 20t 
• style: 5 spoke *
• chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)

Base Price: $49.00
style: $7.00
*Quantity: 1 @ $56.00*

*Stainless Standard Cogs 
• # of teeth: 18t 
• style: 5 spoke *
• chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)

Base Price: $49.00
style: $7.00
*Quantity: 1 @ $56.00*

Payment Method: PayPal

Product total: $112.00
Shipping total: $7.00
Tax Total: $9.80
*Grand total: $128.80 *


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

First order- march 28th, 2012, received 32t shimano spiderless ring in july 2012. 

Second order (#1338473913)- may 1st, 2012 (another 32t spiderless ring [$45} and a 20t stainless 2 piece cog [$55}), have not received anything since and no contact since Sep. 7th, 2012...


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

PM on it's way.

Ordered 5/2/2012

1 Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings $45.00 
Shipping & Handling (U.S.Postal Service Priority Mail) : $7.00 
Total: $52.00 

Never shipped or fulfilled.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

PM sent.

And like a lot of people; I just want my product.


----------



## 315drags (May 8, 2012)

*hbc*

Order # 1339876637
Shimano black 4 bolt Bash Ring and 4 bolt 32t sprocket 
Order date June 16 2012
Total $77.00


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1347935132

104bcd Bash Rings
Color: Black
material: aluminum
Base Price: $35.00

Quantity: 1 @	$35.00
Payment Method: PayPal 
Product total: $35.00
Shipping total: $7.00
Grand total: $42.00


----------



## work-ed (Nov 13, 2006)

#1336864170
1 - Aluminum Standard Cog 20t Red
May 12, 2012
$52.00


----------



## Dan.Joy (Jul 23, 2010)

Order # 1331933324
Order description: 34T spiderless chainring for SRAM X7
Order date: 3/16/12
Total order price: $45 + $7 shipping = $52


----------



## Magsy (May 27, 2011)

Order # 1336120268
Order Description : 2 x Aluminum 110bcd 5 bolt Chainring Red 36t
Order Date : 04 May 2012 

Total Price $88

All emails ignored bar one in September after his 'rebirth', still no goods.:madman:


----------



## woodi2259 (Jul 14, 2004)

Order #1347042021
Order Date: 9/7/12
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings 
Color: Blue 
# of teeth: 28t 
spline: Shimano m750/m950 series and (pretty much any Shimano with a removable spider) 
Product total: $45.00
Shipping total: $7.00
Grand total: $52.00


----------



## nmrt (Dec 21, 2011)

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1337717699 (order date: 05/22/12)
Thanks for your order! Please save this email for your records.
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings
Color: Green
# of teeth: 32t
spline: White Industries ENO
Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @	$45.00	$45.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$45.00
$7.00
$52.00


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

PM'd you, $104 have* only* (in context) been waiting 10 weeks, but I figured that I'd get on the list early.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Aluminum 104bcd 4 bolt Chainrings 
•	Color: Black 
•	# of teeth: 31t 
•	chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible) Base Price:	$35.00 
Quantity: 1 @ $35.00 $35.00 
Payment Method: PayPal	Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total: $35.00
$18.95
$53.95 

Order #1339292162 

June 9 2012

Still nothing


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Meth? 
Rehab?


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally PM sent, good work khskenny.


----------



## dball (Nov 22, 2008)

order 1331502772

March 11, 2012

$47 for one chainring and shipping.


----------



## cous (Mar 28, 2012)

Order #1332987567
Date: 29th March 2012
1x 34t Aluminium Spiderless Chainring, $45
1x 19t 2 Piece Cog, $50
Total (incl. shipping): $113.95


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

amount $222.00 USD
order date : 5/8/2012 
order number : 1336535262


----------



## Tismilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like my PM is lost in cyberspace ;-)

Lucas Bertram
Sittard, Limburg 
Netherlands

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1335801343

Stainless Standard Cogs 20t and 18t

items total: $110.00
shipping $18.95
Grand total $128.95 

No reply on e-mails etc.


----------



## Bhaven (Aug 2, 2011)

Order 1351297878
Alum 80 BCD, 32 T 4 Bolt
Paid: 47.00

FRAUD


----------



## stinkydee99 (Aug 11, 2008)

Order #1331397283
ordered 3/10/2012
Carpinteria, Ca 93013

Aluminum Spiderless Chainring (shimano spline)
Color: Blue
# of teeth: 30t

Quantity: 1 @	$45.00	
$7.00 - shipping
$3.94 - tax
*$55.94*


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

We are at $3,000 dollars so far. Keep the info coming.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

that's disgusting.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think in California, grand theft is over $400. I am sure we are over that point now. I'm not even sure how much it takes for internet fraud to become a felony.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> I think in California, grand theft is over $400. I am sure we are over that point now. I'm not even sure how much it takes for internet fraud to become a felony.


I think it has to be the same incident.


----------



## adrenalindaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Order Confirmation for Order #1336644457
10th May 2012
80bcd 30T chainring
120bcd SRAM bashguard
$80
Plus $18.95 shipping to United Kingdom
$98.95

Was told on 5th September it would be a few weeks, but no successful contact since - whatever you should always keep your customers informed

I'll PM


----------



## adrenalindaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Pm*

ooooops I need a few more posts to PM :madman:


----------



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

He HAS to know about this thread by now i would think?? No response at all!


----------



## Dballz (Jan 8, 2013)

Item Title:	
Homebrewed Components order # 1350330946
Invoice ID: 1350330946
Date: Oct 15, 2012
Time: 15:30:01 PDT
Paid: $42
Status: Completed (*completed as in he took my f#@king money!)


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1340218329 
6/20/12


Aluminum 104bcd 4 bolt Chainrings 
•	Color: orange 
•	# of teeth: 31t 
•	chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible) Base Price:	$35.00 
Quantity: 1 @ $35.00 $35.00 

104bcd Bash Rings 
•	Color: orange 
•	material: aluminum Base Price:	$35.00 
Quantity: 1 @ $35.00 $35.00 
Payment Method: PayPal	Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total: $70.00
$7.00
$77.00


----------



## cback98 (Dec 20, 2012)

Order #1349122547
Ordered 10/1/2012
32t spiderless ring - $45, shipping $7
Total $52


----------



## gunstocker (Aug 23, 2010)

I am out two chain rings and $84. 
My order was July 27th 2012!
That is 5 months.
Here is the info:
Item Title:	Homebrewed Components order # 1343426595
Invoice ID:	1343426595
Date:	Jul 27, 2012
Time:	15:06:22 PDT
Status:	Completed 

And here is the next order:

Item Title:	Homebrewed Components order # 1343507279
Invoice ID:	1343507279
Date:	Jul 28, 2012
Time:	13:29:36 PDT
Status:	Completed 

I think I got screw out of $84
JR


----------



## WolfTooth (Nov 5, 2009)

*another one*

Aluminum, 88 BCD, 34T, black
order # 1333511656
order placed on 4/3/2012
total with shipping $47


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

.....homescrewed.....


----------



## adrenalindaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Order #1354646540
88bcd Aluminum Chainrings
# of teeth: 32t
Color: Red
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)
Base Price:
$40.00

Quantity: 1 @	$40.00	$40.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$40.00
$7.00
$47.00


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Order # - 1353993116
Order description - Titanium 94bcd 5-bolt chainring
Order date - Nov. 26, 2012
Total order price - $110 + 7 shipping = $117 total


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

Ordered 8/7 Emailed every 8 weeks- One reply,then radio silence. 
Homebrewed Components - 
Order Confirmation for Order #1344369584

Aluminum 104bcd 4 bolt Chainrings
Color: green
# of teeth: 35t
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)
Base Price:
$35.00

Quantity: 1 @	$35.00	$35.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$35.00
$7.00
$42.00


----------



## kiwiktm (Mar 17, 2008)

*another just like the other*

This email is confirming your order with Homebrewed Components.

Homebrewed Components - Order #1335215946 
----------------------------------------------------------------

Date of order: 2012-04-23 14:21:33

Order Summary: 
---------------------------------- 
Total number of items ordered: 1 
Product total: $40.00 
Shipping total: $7.00 
Tax total: $3.50 
Grand Total: $50.50

Item breakdown:
----------------
(1) Aluminum 88bcd 4 Bolt Chainrings @ $40.00

# of teeth: 32t
Color: silver
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)

Pretty much moved on, and given up on my order.


----------



## zambonidriver1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is my order info. I did receive an email in June to an early product status inquiry (with an excuse for the delay) but no further responses to my subsequent emails. At the very least someone should be able to shut his order site down.

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #133488451
April 19, 2012
104 BCD bashring
$35.00 bashring 
$7.00 "shipping"
$42.00 total


----------



## the_joshamatic (May 21, 2011)

Order date: Jun 3, 2012 12:02 PM PDT 
Google order number: 632798385123278	
Shipping Status Qty Item Price 
Not yet shipped 1	Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings	$45.00 
Shipping & Handling (U.S.Postal Service Priority Mail) :	$7.00 
Total:	$52.00


Edit: it's a Shimano M950 spline, and green anodized. For what it's worth (probably nothing), I'd really like to just get the actual product - not really any other options for this crankset.


----------



## flash278 (Sep 14, 2005)

Order # - 1332700508
Order description - Aluminum 32t SRAM Spline Chainring - Color Silver
Order date - March 25, 2012
Total order price - $45 + $7 shipping = $52 

Like many others, I received an email on July 2, 2012 stating the chain ring was shipped, but the USPS tracking info never showed anything being processed.


----------



## work-ed (Nov 13, 2006)

That's insane. While I too never received my ring, an email stating it's been shipped and never delivered would put me through the roof.


----------



## Chris Camp (May 23, 2011)

Order #1340655259
June 26 2012

One chainring and one bashguard $70
Shipping $18.95
Total $88.95

Still waiting for the boat to reach Australia with my stuff........


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Order #1348532075, 9/24/2012 for a 33t M960 chainring, $45 total.


What's the total now kenny?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

RideAndyRide said:


> pad


I suggest that you offer some more constructive info in these forums rather than just BS posts to raise your post count.


----------



## Roblo (Apr 23, 2009)

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1338333382

Thanks for your order! Please save this email for your records.



Description Options Unit Price Total
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings

Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings
Color: orange
# of teeth: 34t
spline: Sram/Truvativ X0, X9, X7, and Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon cranksets with removable spiders
Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @	$45.00	$45.00
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings

Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings
Color: orange
# of teeth: 32t
spline: Sram/Truvativ X0, X9, X7, and Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon cranksets with removable spiders
Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @	$45.00	$45.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$90.00
$7.00
$97.00


----------



## jmanussier (Aug 21, 2011)

Purchased a SRAM 32t spider-less ring and 18t singlespeed cog: 

Aug 2, 2012 05:46:45 PDT
Transaction ID: 7Y214215683386845
Hello joseph manussier,

You sent a payment of $97.00 USD to daniel wilcox



It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in your account.
Merchant
daniel wilcox
Instructions to merchant
You haven't entered any instructions.
Description	Unit price	Qty	Amount
Homebrewed Components order # 1343911499
$97.00 USD	1	$97.00 USD
Subtotal	$97.00 USD
Total	$97.00 USD
Payment	$97.00 USD


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone that has not received there product that was supposed to ship via USPS can file a mail fraud claim as well....

Also, if you paid via Paypal; Call the fraud department and ask to speak with Chris he is working to escalate the issue with in the Paypal ranks.

USPS Mail Fraud Online form: ehome.uspis.gov/fcsexternal/default.aspx


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

Good info Andy. I will provide the compiled list to PayPal as well.


----------



## drjrides (Jan 15, 2013)

*Homescrewed*

Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings

Color: Black
# of teeth: 34t
spline: Sram/Truvativ X0, X9, X7, and Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon cranksets with removable spiders

Base Price:

$45.00

Quantity: 1 @ $45.00 $45.00
Payment Method: PayPal	Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$45.00
$7.00
$52.00


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

This email is confirming your order with Homebrewed Components. 

Homebrewed Components - Order #1333022046 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

Date of order: 2012-03-29 05:03:50 

Order Summary: 
---------------------------------- 
Total number of items ordered: 1 
Product total: $110.00 
Shipping total: $18.95 
Grand Total: $128.95 

Item breakdown:
----------------
(1) Titanium 102bcd 4 bolt chainrings @ $110.00 

# of teeth: 36t
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1350948858

Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings

Color: orange
# of teeth: 32t
spline: Sram/Truvativ X0, X9, X7

Ring: $45
Shipping: $7
Total: $52

via paypal


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's my undelivered order:


Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1337302960
Aluminum Standard Cogs 

*	Color: Blue 
*	# of teeth: 18t 
*	chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible) 

Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @ $45.00 $45.00 

Aluminum Standard Cogs 

*	Color: Blue 
*	# of teeth: 17t 
*	chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible) 

Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @ $45.00 $45.00 
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:

Grand total: 
$90.00
$7.00

$97.00


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1348565566

25 September 2012
Aluminum 102bcd 4 bolt Chainring
Color: silver
# of teeth: 36t
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)

Payment Method: PayPal	
Product total: $35.00
Shipping total: $18.95
Grand total: $53.95
______________________________

Would love to see the product...


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow. What a mess. I see a lot of folks coming out of the woodwork to post here. The more that jump on board, the more likely something - anything - will happen with this. 

3+ pages and a few thousand dollars from people that are being ripped off and the list continues to grow. I wonder how many more there are that will never find this thread?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

It just goes to show, even though the other thread exists detailing the issues HBC has with delivering a product, ppl are still ordering. And, losing their money.


----------



## beerguitar69 (Nov 5, 2011)

Oct 5, 2012
Homebrewed Components order # 1349483354
$52.00 USD


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

There's got to be a way to get the website shut down.


----------



## kramerica5000 (Aug 8, 2011)

Removing my items from the list. Check out his Facebook page, he's had some setbacks and has stopped taking orders and is working to fulfill his orders.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Someone (semi) local needs to compile this info and take it to the prosecutors office in his jurisdiction. There is enough outstanding orders in here alone to warrant a felony charge. If they do some digging, you know more will be uncovered. We're just a small portion of his overall "business".


----------



## kramerica5000 (Aug 8, 2011)

At least now when people Google "Homebrewed Components" this cautionary tale shows up in the results (at least for me). I wish he would at least respond. I can deal with waiting longer than the promised lead times as long as I know he's working on getting all of our orders delivered. I've checked his activity on this forum and he hasn't posted anything since last year, which makes me thing he really is AWOL. Daniel Wilcox, if you're listening ... LET US KNOW YOU ARE STILL ALIVE!

UPDATE

He has provided updates on his FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Homebrewed-Components


----------



## kramerica5000 (Aug 8, 2011)

When I placed my order in October, I'm pretty sure he had the lead times listed as 8 wks. Now it's 12 so at some point between now and then he's at least logged on to make that change.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread is for compiling a list of undelivered orders...not a discussion. Please use the original thread for discussions.


----------



## wthortho (Oct 6, 2006)

*Unfulfilled order*

I'm out two ti cogs and a ti chainring. About $350 on order placed Aug, 2012


----------



## wthortho (Oct 6, 2006)

*Homebrewed order*

Cant pm u due to not enough post. Oder #1345204941. Date is Aug 17, 2012. $339. Thx for your efforts.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

wthortho said:


> Oder #1345204941. Date is Aug 17, 2012. $339. Thx for your efforts.


I'll give you a bump just for the "Ouch" factor. I hope something comes of this more for your sake than mine now. Thats some coin padding Dan's pockets.


----------



## wthortho (Oct 6, 2006)

*Ouch*

Thx for the "bump". Im hoping paypal will resolve it!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

*Update - posted recently on Facebook by Homebrewed Components:*


> hi guys, sorry for slacking on the updates. Here's a status update. For starters, i am no longer taking orders. the site is still up, but i disabled the ability to checkout. I'll fix it soon to make it more obvious that it is closed.
> Secondly, yes, old orders are still being made. in fact, they're ALL just about done. up to the last order. Since there weren't many orders after the last batch, it made more sense to finish everything since that worked better with my anodizer's timeline anyways.
> here's the "ready for anno rack".












Response from HBC owner in the comment feed:


> [name withheld], i would like to keep making certain things that are not offered by others, but most stuff will be cut from the store i would assume. As it stands, i plan on getting a job after everything is shipped. If and when i reopen, it will be part time.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

CHUM said:


> *Update - posted recently on Facebook by Homebrewed Components:*
> 
> {pic of product}
> 
> Response from HBC owner in the comment feed:


Well now...

=S


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Well now...
> 
> =S


Hey SpArty!

nice to see ya:thumbsup:

[/thread derail]


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Slacking on the updates. That's funny!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

CHUM said:


> Hey SpArty!
> 
> nice to see ya:thumbsup:
> 
> [/thread derail]


Likewise, CHUMp!
I've missed ya, Bro.
Let's go ridin'!

=sParty

P.S. I ordered ti... ti doesn't go to the anodizer. So maybe I'll get my chainring before everybody else gets their crap. Heh heh.


----------



## fb71 (May 8, 2006)

March 15, 2012
Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1330962335
Titanium Spiderless Chainrings
# of teeth: 32t
spline: White Industries ENO
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)
Grand total: $159.25


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

if my ring ever appears which i have long given up on, i dont even have the bloody chainset it was originally meant for anymore. and as above mine is titanium and not needing anodizing!


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

adlum said:


> if my ring ever appears which i have long given up on, i dont even have the bloody chainset it was originally meant for anymore. and as above mine is titanium and not needing anodizing!


Same boat as you :madman:


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Hurry up and file.....if all those rings and cogs ship, there is much less legal opportunities.

Go get him!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> My guess is that law enforcement isnt going to care much. Dan will just tell them he is behind on filling orders.


I called it! He'll just come up with more lame excuses. It's to bad, because he has a good thing going. You would think that we would hire some help and get the sh!t done and out.


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

still it wont be a problem as it will never come!!


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 7, 2005)

Order #1334984302
Aluminum 102bcd 4 bolt Chainrings
42.00 Paypal
April 21st 2012


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Looks like my ring guard is in there. Who knows!


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

The list is being compiled and sent tonight. Thanks everyone for your contributions.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks khskenny for the initiative!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

He'll just say that he is behind in fullfilling his orders. That's why he posted on Facebook. They won't be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

khskenny said:


> The list is being compiled and sent tonight. Thanks everyone for your contributions.


Could you give us an estimated total of the money involved?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> He'll just say that he is behind in fullfilling his orders. That's why he posted on Facebook. They won't be able to do anything about it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Guys, hire a lawyer and have him file a class action in the local jurisdiction where HBC operates. He will find it much more difficult to make excuses in court. And if he doesn't respond to that, you can have your lawyer put a lien on his property. You could also possibly get the judge to issue an injunction against him doing any further business on his website until he resolves this.

Apologies if someone mentioned this before. I didn't read all 5 pages of the thread.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's going to cost everyone more then they lost.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's going to cost everyone more then they lost.


Maybe.

I mean, I agree that inviting everyone to post the details of how much money that HBC cheated them out of on the MTBR forums is by far the easiest and cheapest course of action. Unfortunately it also happens to be one of the least effective at actually getting anything done about it, ranking right up there with doing "nothing at all".


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

CHUM said:


> *Update - posted recently on Facebook by Homebrewed Components:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to hide his name, a quick Google search brings it up.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess I missed this, hope my order is in that lot...... 

Order#1343339338
88bcd Aluminum Chainrings 
• # of teeth: 31t 
• Color: silver 
$58.95 
26 July 2012


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What's the total khskenny?


----------



## Biknflyflinger (Dec 22, 2005)

*A couple available now*

Hey guys. I know that there is lots of frustration around HBC...trust me I feel you. But just in case it can help anybody out, I have a couple up in Ebay right now.
Since I can't post a link.....
Check the classifieds under Chains/Cogs/Guides for my Spam Pass.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't know what everyone's problem is. I ordered a ring and cog two weeks ago and it already arrived. He even sent me an email asking if I was happy with them.

Sorry, couldn't wait until April 1st to do that! Glad I got my stuff years ago when he just started out.  My new cogs are now CK or Endless...as far as rings, it will be...well, I still have 3 HBC's so I have some time to figure it out.


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 7, 2005)

S.O.B. said:


> Don't know what everyone's problem is. I ordered a ring and cog two weeks ago and it already arrived. He even sent me an email asking is I was happy with them.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't wait until April 1st to do that! Glad I got my stuff years ago when he just started out.  My new cogs are now CK or Endless...as far as rings, it will be...well, I still have 3 HBC's so I have some time to figure it out.


That was like tapping a hornets nest with a stick to see if there are any angry ones inside :thumbsup: yup.
You should have waited till April fools day.. we may still be waiting for our cogs then.:madman:


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Order #1335006553 
Total amount $53.95 USD 
Transaction date April 21, 2012 

Subject Homebrewed Components order # 1335006553


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its been over 3 weeks since this started. OPer, has any of the information sent to you been sent to law enforcement?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Isn't there a 4-45 week lead time with this, too? Or is that just with the chainrings?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Badum pish!


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

7/17/2012
#1342532891
$42.00

Really starting to get pissed about this guy.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Anything happen here?


----------



## kramerica5000 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm personally satisfied with his update on Facebook. Now I at least know he's alive and attempting to fulfill his orders. At this point legal action will just make it less likely that I'll get my parts because he'll be dealing with lawyers instead of making my chainrings. Prior to seeing his FB page I was unaware that he had explained his situation (some of his milling tools broke which set him back, which seems to have led to getting overwhelmed by work & stress which led to panic attacks). He should have been better about communicating this on his website & through email but, whatever, it is what it is.

He's no longer taking orders on his site, so that's resolved. As he works through his orders I'm sure that he will get more freed up to address any that have fallen through the cracks.

So I think we should cut the guy some slack. He's clearly had some setbacks that he's working through them. He at least warned us about lead times, so even though the delay is legitimately unreasonable from a customer perspective, he did not breach any contracts.

So for my part I would like to have my order removed from the list, and I don't want to be involved with any legal action.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

kramerica5000 said:


> So I think we should cut the guy some slack. He's clearly had some setbacks that he's working through them. He at least warned us about lead times, so even though the delay is legitimately unreasonable from a customer perspective, he did not breach any contracts.


Cut Dan some slack? When i ordered the lead time was listed as 4 weeks. I just hit my 1yr mark. This guy is a crook and i seriously doubt any statements or excuses he has to why thousands of dollars worth of orders have never been sent out. I also doubt i will ever get my order. I currently think jail and/or stiff financial fines are the only things Dan deserves. The only excuse acceptable with this story is that he's a sad excuse for an American and human being.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, that's funny, cut the guy some slack. Why not just give him a pat on the back while you're at it. It sounds like kramerica5000 might have something to hide.


----------



## kramerica5000 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yeah, that's funny, cut the guy some slack. Why not just give him a pat on the back while you're at it. It sounds like kramerica5000 might have something to hide.


LOL what would that be?

Press charges if you like, but I seriously doubt you're going to get off your butt to do anything about it. But feel free to continue to be pissed about it, and if being pissed at me for being satisfied with the fact that the guy is attempting to fix the situation makes you feel better, well go ahead and do that too.

I guess that's what I get for showing up with a pale of water instead of a torch and pitchfork.

And for the record, I'm not giving the guy a pass, but since he's stopped taking orders and is legitimately seems to be trying to fulfill the ones he has, I think the best possible outcome here is that we all get what we ordered albeit after a ridiculous wait. Legal action will probably result in a lot of wasted time for everyone involved, and a longer wait for everyone else to get their parts. Yeah, he could be lying about the fact that he has nearly everyone's order complete and is just waiting for parts to return from the anodizer, but I've waited this long, so I'm willing to give him a couple more weeks to see if he comes through.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

kramerica5000 said:


> LOL what would that be?
> 
> Press charges if you like, but I seriously doubt you're going to get off your butt to do anything about it. But feel free to continue to be pissed about it, and if being pissed at me for being satisfied with the fact that the guy is attempting to fix the situation makes you feel better, well go ahead and do that too.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that 99.9% of the people who have waited more than a year for components wont have a use for them if they ever do turn up.

I know I wouldnt wait around for a year for something and then be happy when it finally turns up in the mail.

If the business was too busy to fill orders, then why keep taking more and more peoples money?

Sounds like a scam/conman to me.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

kramerica5000 said:


> He's no longer taking orders on his site, so that's resolved. As he works through his orders I'm sure that he will get more freed up to address any that have fallen through the cracks.


You seem pretty confident. Sucks that so many have gotten screwed (damn glad I got stuff back in 2009/2010). I have seen other small operations (like Boone) post on their website, where people actually order the product, that they are currently not taking orders as they have a full plate, then when ready they open up to orders again. He has nothing on his webpage about not taking orders. In fact I was able to add items to the cart and prepare for payment...so he could still be taking in peoples money for all we know.
Listen, at best this guy makes a good product but is an incompetent business man. At worst, he is a guy who makes a good product but got in over his head and is going to knowingly (or not, who cares) screw a whole lot of people ('criminal negligence' maybe?).
Sucks because like many I really would like some new bits (Ti cog), but that certainly is not going to happen.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I was one of many guys here who got the product BACK when he was still delivering (few years back). That is the thing that pisses me off, I felt like I became a part of Dan's big plan of conning people. Its like "okay, I will make a good batch of product for a bit, make them say good things about me and I will screw them all up as soon as I get their trust (and money)". Pretty clever.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

fishcreek said:


> I was one of many guys here who got the product BACK when he was still delivering (few years back). That is the thing that pisses me off, I felt like I became a part of Dan's big plan of conning people. Its like "okay, I will make a good batch of product for a bit, make them say good things about me and I will screw them all up as soon as I get their trust (and money)". Pretty clever.


I own some HBC stuff; I really like the product I got. That was quite a while ago. Then I took a ~1 year hiatus from MTBR and by the time I came back, Dan's world had crumbled. Shame. I'd like to believe that this was a well intentioned guy who took his eye off the ball and things got away from him. I hate the thought that he'd intentionally swindle anyone. I can't say cuz I don't know, but I still hope he digs himself out. Digging himself out would be good for those of us who still have orders in his queue plus it will be good for Dan's own self esteem. After the dust finally settles on this mess, he needs to be able to look back and say, "I may have pissed a lot of people off, but at least in the end every single one of 'em got what they ordered." It won't make things right -- it's too late for that. But if he follows through to the bitter end, at least he'll be able to look himself in the mirror and know he made good on his obligations, even though he stumbled badly along the way.

--sParty


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't get me wrong sParty, I am still hoping that these guys get their stuff or at least part of their money back. For me, it came to the point that there is no pride left having his product on my bike. What was used to be a nice work is just a piece of metal to me. Think of it like owning a stolen dirty product made from money stolen from somebody else, not good to have.

You are a great counselor sParty, not like me, I think I was brought up wrong. The thing is, we cannot afford to baby this grown up man. And let's just face it, there is no way we can fix stupid. Well, I guess I can't really call him stupid because he is still walking around feeding off from dirty money..


----------



## kramerica5000 (Aug 8, 2011)

S.O.B. said:


> You seem pretty confident. ... He has nothing on his webpage about not taking orders. In fact I was able to add items to the cart and prepare for payment...so he could still be taking in peoples money for all we know ...


I have more confidence now than I had a few weeks ago before I saw his Facebook update with a photo of all the chainrings and cogs waiting to go to the anodizer. And no I don't think he is a scammer who fabricated that photo just to keep us all fooled a little bit longer.

You can add items to your cart, but it is not possible to complete the transaction. I tried to be sure. He said that he will soon make it more obvious on the website that you can't place orders ... maybe he'll do that after he sends me my chainrings, which is fine by me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

kramerica5000 said:


> I have more confidence now than I had a few weeks ago before I saw his Facebook update with a photo of all the chainrings and cogs waiting to go to the anodizer. And no I don't think he is a scammer who fabricated that photo just to keep us all fooled a little bit longer.
> 
> You can add items to your cart, but it is not possible to complete the transaction. I tried to be sure. He said that he will soon make it more obvious on the website that you can't place orders ... maybe he'll do that after he sends me my chainrings, which is fine by me.


That photo you speak of is at least two years old.

yep, he's gonna do that, just as soon as he sends you your rings. Lol!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That photo you speak of is at least two years old.
> ...


Shawn, may I ask how you know this? Thanks.

--sParty


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw the same picture when I bought a ring from him. I believe it was on this site, but I may have seen it somewhere else.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

kramerica5000 said:


> I have more confidence now than I had a few weeks ago before I saw his Facebook update with a photo of all the chainrings and cogs waiting to go to the anodizer.


Just to point out that the updated photo was 3 weeks ago. Still, nobody has received products from Dan. Even the masses of us who don't need anything anodized haven't seen anything. Its simply a skeem to try to document that there is ongoing progress. I have been waiting a year for items that don't need to be anodized. He is a thief.

Definition of thief- one that steals especially stealthily or secretly. Yup, he is stealthily baiting you into thinking you will get a product while he spends your money.


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

it shows paypal to be absolute thieving bankers. homebrewed`s details must have been brought up so many hundreds of times in complaints that a trend of bogus business will certainly be flagged up by them but they are happy for him to continue using their service to take more money all the while they get their fee every time, because of his stated 6 week lead plus our optimism(still thinking "it will come! it really will!") add another 3 months to that and paypal never have to do any refunds as complaints are always over their 4 week limit.


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a true example of what will happen if you don't take care of your customers. You can have the best product in the world, but at some point people just stop trusting and buying from this kind of company. What goes around comes around. RIP HBC.


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

The guy seems like a coward to me. He used to be all over these threads on MTBR, and now you don't see him. I bet he reads every single one of these, especially when there is an entire thread dedicated to his faulty practices, and doesn't have to balls to step up and say something. Go hide in a corner dude.


----------



## 29Inches (Apr 11, 2005)

Maybe he joined forces with Matt Chester?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

29inches said:


> maybe he joined forces with matt chester?


LOL! :thumbsup:

=S


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a Specialized SWorks chainring they can't use? Please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Sooo, does anyone else make spiderless chainrings that will fit an FSA crank?


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

B u m p


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

If the OPer would send me a collection of the information we sent you, i will be happy to submit it all to Dan's local law enforcement. I'm not sure why there hasn't been any updates here aside from the OPer not following through with what he said he was going to do. Sound familiar. Maybe the information created too much stress and there was a 4x4 convention going on...

Please OPer, send me a PM and i'll give you my email to pass along all this order information to law enforcement.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

Add me to the list
Order #1332986861
placed on 3/28/2012
Sram spiderless chainring red 28 tooth $45
17 tooth red cog $45
$7 shipping
total $97

I just want my money back at this point. I don't want the parts on my bike any more. I'd be more than happy with MRP at this point if I had my $97.


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan Wilcox's phone number is 858-216-6317... I'm calling everyday until I get my parts or a refund.

He worked with Brian Itzaina (looks like he is still employed there) at Hidden Valley Bicycle in Escondido in the past, based on FB Photo tags.... Maybe stop there and bend a few ears....

1040 E Valley Parkway Suite B
Escondido, CA 92025-4606 
Phone: (760) 746-1509


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

jetboy23 said:


> If the OPer would send me a collection of the information we sent you, i will be happy to submit it all to Dan's local law enforcement. I'm not sure why there hasn't been any updates here aside from the OPer not following through with what he said he was going to do. Sound familiar. Maybe the information created too much stress and there was a 4x4 convention going on...
> 
> Please OPer, send me a PM and i'll give you my email to pass along all this order information to law enforcement.


Contact the US Postal Service too....Mail Fraud.


----------



## GatorWPB (Sep 26, 2011)

One more, what the heck.

8/26/12
Order Confirmation for Order #1346009570

Aluminum 104bcd 4 bolt Chainrings
Color: Red
# of teeth: 34t
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)
Base Price:
$35.00

Quantity: 1 @	$35.00	$35.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$35.00
$7.00
$42.00


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

This thread really makes me sad.

I don't know the guy personally, but I did receive parts from him early on - great parts and great customer service. There's no way that he started out with the intent to defraud the MTB community.

Most likely, he became a victim of his own success. Many companies have died due to the inability to scale their operation to meet demand.

If Paypal won't make things right for you folks, hopefully you can dispute the charges directly with your credit card company.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

forkboy said:


> This thread really makes me sad.
> 
> I don't know the guy personally, but I did receive parts from him early on - great parts and great customer service. There's no way that he started out with the intent to defraud the MTB community.
> 
> ...


If business is so good, it wouldn't be to difficult to hire a person or two, to help out. It's sad that people are getting effed, but, I don't feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> it wouldn't be to difficult to hire a person or two, to help out.


Going from a one man operation to managing qualified employees is exponentially more difficult.

If you have skills as a machinist, those do not necessarily translate into bookkeeping, human resource management, shipping and receiving, etc.

I don't feel sorry for him, per se - there are a lot of things he should be handling to fix the situation - but, it's a bummer to see a guy with a good idea, who took a chance with real-world repercussions, fail.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

forkboy said:


> it's a bummer to see a guy with a good idea, who took a chance with real-world repercussions, fail.


It's a bigger bummer to see innocent people robbed of their hard-earned money by a liar. Saying anything else is just making excuses for him.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> It's a bigger bummer to see innocent people robbed of their hard-earned money by a liar.


Meh - The internet has been around for at least a month or two. If people don't know how to conduct transactions safely by now, it's their own fault.

"Buyer Beware". That saying has been around for at least 3 months.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

So, you're blaming the buyers for this eff up?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Going from a one man operation to managing qualified employees is exponentially more difficult.
> 
> If you have skills as a machinist, those do not necessarily translate into bookkeeping, human resource management, shipping and receiving, etc.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for him, per se - there are a lot of things he should be handling to fix the situation - but, it's a bummer to see a guy with a good idea, who took a chance with real-world repercussions, fail.


It's not that hard. Hire a person or two as independent contractors and teach them what to do. It's not rocket science. It's certainly easier then screwing your customers.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's not that hard. Hire a person or two as independent contractors and teach them what to do. It's not rocket science. It's certainly easier then screwing your customers.


I think you mean just run the business in a typical way ... as opposed to screwing everyone.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that's close to what I said.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> So, you're blaming the buyers for this eff up?


You are a master of reading comprehension.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

forkboy said:


> You are a master of reading comprehension.


I'm also a cunning linguist and a master debater!

It's stupid to blam the buyers here. Most of the people not getting their stuff, ordered when he was running a legit business. A business that was selling great products with good customer service.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm also a cunning linguist and a masturbater!
> 
> It's stupid to blam the buyers here. Most of the people not getting their stuff, ordered when he was running a legit business. A business that was selling great products with good customer service.


I agree, you are a cunning linguist


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I agree, you are a cunning linguist


rft:rft:rft:rft:


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Ordered 2 chainrings on September 29th - paid $97. 

Still not delivered, hasn't responded to inquiry, and CC Chargeback has been filed


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> If the OPer would send me a collection of the information we sent you, i will be happy to submit it all to Dan's local law enforcement. I'm not sure why there hasn't been any updates here aside from the OPer not following through with what he said he was going to do. Sound familiar. Maybe the information created too much stress and there was a 4x4 convention going on...
> 
> Please OPer, send me a PM and i'll give you my email to pass along all this order information to law enforcement.


So where are we with this? Has any information been sent it to the authorities?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know. I pm'd the OPer to send me the info if he wasn't going to use it. No response back from him. Maybe OPer is really Dan incognito... lol.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> I don't know. I pm'd the OPer to send me the info if he wasn't going to use it. No response back from him. Maybe OPer is really Dan incognito... lol.


Now you mention it........
If is is Dan, it is either his way to sort out the people who really want their products and the people apparently don't give a ****. Or it is to solve his administrative issues....


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

That's funny: ****
I used the f word (which is no problem on our Dutch forums)


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

jetboy23 said:


> I don't know. I pm'd the OPer to send me the info if he wasn't going to use it. No response back from him. Maybe OPer is really Dan incognito... lol.


Thanks for trying jetboy.


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

jetboy23 said:


> I don't know. I pm'd the OPer to send me the info if he wasn't going to use it. No response back from him. Maybe OPer is really Dan incognito... lol.


I'm sure a MTBR Mod could pull both IP's and check... But would they "out" an income source, if it was him.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

RideAndyRide said:


> I'm sure a MTBR Mod could pull both IP's and check... But would they "out" an income source, if it was him.


Yeah, you cant just bite the hand that fed you.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> Yeah, you cant just bite the hand that fed you.


So actually our money went to MTBR?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

To pay for his ad? Yes.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Uh don't think he is an income source anymore and hasn't sponsored anything in a long time. Oh and the OP ain't Dan incognito. So sorry I can't help there, not even from the same sides of this continent.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

29Inches said:


> Maybe he joined forces with Matt Chester?


:lol::lol:

Not sure Dan deserves that one just yet! Matt has people waiting YEARS for frames.. and they STILL THINK THEY MIGHT COME!

Speaking of MC - noticed on Twitter he is in MD as of yesterday!


----------



## eye84x (Mar 7, 2013)

Homebrewed Components - Order Confirmation for Order #1352134937
Nov 5th, 2012
No response to status emails since.

Aluminum 102bcd 4 bolt Chainrings

Color: pink
# of teeth: 36t
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)


Base Price:

$35.00

Quantity: 1 @ $35.00 $35.00	
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$35.00
$7.00
$42.00


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> Maybe OPer is really Dan incognito... lol.


This was meant to be a joke. Sorry, i forgot the  and  and :lol: and :crazy: .


----------



## eye84x (Mar 7, 2013)

I should note, this was my second order. The first order he sent within 3 months a couple of years ago. I am still using this chainring today. That's why I got suckered in this time. He's 1 of maybe 2 guys out there who can make bigger than 34t chainrings for the old XTR M960. I think he went on a meth binge and that's at least 4 years before he comes out of it. The other guy who makes 'em is tomicogs.


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

eye84x said:


> *I think he went on a meth binge* and that's at least 4 years before he comes out of it.


You're the second person to say that- I just hope it's not true.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Glide the Clyde said:


> cough***meth addict***cough





rideit said:


> Meth?
> Rehab?





eye84x said:


> I think he went on a meth binge and that's at least 4 years before he comes out of it.





PDXDrew said:


> You're the second person to say that- I just hope it's not true.


yep.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I was going to suggest this as an explanation a month ago. 

I'm not speculating but in my experience behavior like this has almost always been a result of substance abuse issues. 

Shame.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

My guess is, the guy got into a tight spot financial and spent our money on bills (I like not to think toys or drugs) and doesn't have the money to buy the materials, pay his anodizer, or for shipping. None of these are our problems, but it's what you deal with from a one man show. Contractors do this typ of s**t all the time but you can typically drive to there house. I'm 11 + months in, and I think it's a lost cause at this point. The guy just simply wasn't charging enough. MRP is getting $70 plus a ring, HBC wanted $45. He was doomed to fail.

I contacted my Bank earlier this week, which went better than I expected. I suggest you all do the same. I see no point in kicking a dead horse any longer. owever I am still pissed off everytime I go to the mail box, not sure when I'll get over that. Maybe when I'm spinning a new Bling Ring?


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

I opened a dispute at Paypal, which of course was closed because of their (stupid) rules (>45 days old).....

But the following sentences in their e-mail might be interesting for you too (translated from Dutch):
_"While your dispute is closed, the dispute is noted on the vendor registration. We reserve the right to (within 180 calendar days of a claim) reopen the claim when receiving more complaints about the seller. In that case we will contact you via e-mail."_

So if there is anyone else who also payed HBC via paypal, please open a dispute at Paypal. I am very curious if I will hear something.


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

is he answering? I am assuming he isn't.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is very sad as I have been out of biking for a few years doing mountain Unicycling (ultimate Single Speed lol) and dealt with Dan a fair bit in the beginning and he was great, I got replacement nut lugs for free, he loved my SS build so upgraded my 2 piece cog from Stainless to Ti for free. 

We used to chat via email a bit and while i don't know all that well all this talk of him being a crook / thief just doesn't fly, that would require him to start out with fraudulent intentions when we all know he didn't, he was a fellow SS rider who started making things for the community and even in the early days he barely covered costs (tooling, material, electricity etc) and as has been said he became a victim of his success. Scaling up a business like this is very hard as paying a full time machinist when you barley cover costs is not possible unless you can ramp up orders.

Also as someone who has suffered stress/depression when things get on top of you in that situation doing obvious things like posting what's going on etc when every breath you take feels like too much for you to cope with just don't even come into your head.

I have been riding and buying lots of gear for decades and have seen small backyard companies like this fold more often than make the leap to multi employee full time businesses.

This sucks and I feel for those who have lost money (always buy on credit card peeps) but I think rather than all this legal blustering (which will achieve nothing) I think people should write the money off and have some sympathy for a fellow human being who has been going through some crap. 

It is also worth remembering that your lives are too short as well, to spend a year getting stressed about what is really a small amount of money is madness why hold onto that negativity in your life, we are talking some SS parts here which means we all have a roof over our head food on the table which a lot of people in this world don't.

There are no winners in all of this you can you can only decide how you are going to deal with it.

In my opinion just let it go and go for a ride, you will feel much better


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmm..... Nah, screw it, LET'S HANG HIM!!!


Not really.


Well said royb.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol just seen my old signature


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

roybatty666 said:


> This is very sad as I have been out of biking for a few years doing mountain Unicycling (ultimate Single Speed lol) and dealt with Dan a fair bit in the beginning and he was great, I got replacement nut lugs for free, he loved my SS build so upgraded my 2 piece cog from Stainless to Ti for free.
> 
> We used to chat via email a bit and while i don't know all that well all this talk of him being a crook / thief just doesn't fly, that would require him to start out with fraudulent intentions when we all know he didn't, he was a fellow SS rider who started making things for the community and even in the early days he barely covered costs (tooling, material, electricity etc) and as has been said he became a victim of his success. Scaling up a business like this is very hard as paying a full time machinist when you barley cover costs is not possible unless you can ramp up orders.
> 
> ...


When people steal from other people, I don't think we should, "just let it go". If he came here and said, hey here's what going on with me, I think you might see some sympathy. But when your web site is still up and you can still place orders, something needs to be done. I mean crap man, even if he was dead, someone could take his site down and let someone somewhere know what's going on and someone could let us know what going on. The one time I bought something from him he was a total prick, he sold me a ring that took me hours to modify to fit my crank, even after sending a picture of my crank and having him confirm which interface I had. And, sending the ring back for him to fix or get a refund was not an option he gave to me. The guy is a thief. No different then someone who holds up a liquor store and he should be treated as such.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

roybatty666 said:


> Lol just seen my old signature


and keeping it is just promoting his wrongdoing, just like the video from MTBRs article about Angry SSers. we need to boycott anything related to him.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

This thread makes me sick, and I've never even ordered anything from him.

The only way to know he isn't still accepting orders is to put one all the way through. Has anyone tried? You might be throwing $ away, but maybe you could reverse it or cancel it if it does go through?

One other thing, what about going after his website? Maybe if enough people contacted his ISP/web host you could at least get his website shut down ensuring no further people are being scammed. Might be with looking into with Tucows or ipower?

Here is his host info.
Registration Service Provider:
IPOWER, Inc., [email protected]

Registrar of Record: TUCOWS, INC.
Record last updated on 02-Dec-2012.
Record expires on 01-Dec-2014.
Record created on 01-Dec-2009.

Registrar Domain Name Help Center:
Tucows Domains - Domain Help


----------



## eam611 (Oct 24, 2007)

Order Confirmation for Order #1339464684
XTR M960 SS 31T chainring

order date: june 11, 2012
method of payment : paypal
amount paid: $45
no update still. no response on emails.
he is a coward thief considering all the people he screwed.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been watching this thread for a while now and it saddens me deeply. My experiences with Dan were the same as roybatty's except I would chat with him in person and the phone. We could never get our schedules to match to go out for a ride unfortunately. It's sucks to see this and I truly hope that the outcome is good for all parties involved.

I have seen this happen with custom shops in paintball also. Many people loose much more in gear and money. It still sucks either way.


----------



## EDDAKA (Jul 31, 2012)

It really does suck to the people that did order. Luckily I found one of these threads a while ago when researching his stuff. Too bad, he filled a void that's not been filled since.

@worrptangl Stock class and singlespeed bikes eh? I think we have common mindset friend. See ya on MCB.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

roybatty666 said:


> I think people should write the money off and have some sympathy for a fellow human being who has been going through some crap.


Are you serious ! Theres a few here who have lost over $200.... pick any one of them and send them the $200 they lost out of your pocket then write your cash off for a fellow human being.... put your money where you mouth is ????

If something was wrong with the bloke we could see through it, but spending his time 4WDing then posting the vids on youtube AND still potentially taking orders.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

roybatty666 said:


> This is very sad as I have been out of biking for a few years doing mountain Unicycling (ultimate Single Speed lol) and dealt with Dan a fair bit in the beginning and he was great, I got replacement nut lugs for free, he loved my SS build so upgraded my 2 piece cog from Stainless to Ti for free.
> 
> We used to chat via email a bit and while i don't know all that well all this talk of him being a crook / thief just doesn't fly, that would require him to start out with fraudulent intentions when we all know he didn't, he was a fellow SS rider who started making things for the community and even in the early days he barely covered costs (tooling, material, electricity etc) and as has been said he became a victim of his success. Scaling up a business like this is very hard as paying a full time machinist when you barley cover costs is not possible unless you can ramp up orders.
> 
> ...


Or he could just be a man and come online, apologize and tell people the truth for once. Then maybe folks would be more forgiving.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

roybatty666 said:


> This is very sad as I have been out of biking for a few years doing mountain Unicycling (ultimate Single Speed lol) and dealt with Dan a fair bit in the beginning and he was great, I got replacement nut lugs for free, he loved my SS build so upgraded my 2 piece cog from Stainless to Ti for free.
> 
> We used to chat via email a bit and while i don't know all that well all this talk of him being a crook / thief just doesn't fly, that would require him to start out with fraudulent intentions when we all know he didn't, he was a fellow SS rider who started making things for the community and even in the early days he barely covered costs (tooling, material, electricity etc) and as has been said he became a victim of his success. Scaling up a business like this is very hard as paying a full time machinist when you barley cover costs is not possible unless you can ramp up orders.
> 
> ...


I think I'll start a business with great intensions and screw a lot of people over - then you can justify it later for me. Nice work. I think Enron started nice too ...


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

EDDAKA said:


> It really does suck to the people that did order. Luckily I found one of these threads a while ago when researching his stuff. Too bad, he filled a void that's not been filled since.
> 
> @worrptangl Stock class and singlespeed bikes eh? I think we have common mindset friend. See ya on MCB.


Yes yes we do. Long Live MCB!


----------



## AppleJacks24 (Mar 11, 2013)

Date of order: 2012-11-04
Order Summary:
----------------------------------
Total number of items ordered: 1
Product total: $45.00
Shipping total: $7.00
Grand Total: $52.00

Item breakdown:
----------------
(1) Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings @ $45.00

Color: Black
# of teeth: 32t
spline: Shimano m750/m950 series and (pretty much any Shimano with a removable spider)


----------



## Hank. (Mar 12, 2013)

Item: 32T - 94BCD ti chainring x 1.
Item amount: $128.95 USD including international shipping to Australia.
Item Title:	Homebrewed Components order # 1354564816
Invoice ID: 1354564816
Date: 4 Dec 2012
Status: Completed via paypal. 

I spoke to this dude about 1 year ago in regards to ti chain rings for FSA 94BCD 4 arm cranks and He was very pro and quick to reply to emails. Unfortunately he could not make this bolt patten. Fast forward 1 year, I order a chain ring and wait for it to turn up, after 2 months I started to send emails with no response. A google search found this thread. Should of googled first, oh well - such is life.

Has anyone knocked on this blokes door and offered to dust off his eyebrows free of charge?


----------



## willbill84 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Undelivered Homebrew Product*

- Order #1353706714
- Date: Fri, 23 Nov 2012
- Bash Ring for Sram XX and Other 120bcd Cranks
- Grand total: $58.95
- Sent several e-mails, no reply


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

i have an undelivered order as well, but I am a little concerned that the OP has not responded to other posters either. Did the list ever get turned in or has anything been done with it?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll betcha Dan contacted the OP and said "if you stop pursuing this matter and shut up and not do anything more, I'll get your order to you"

just a thought, but it's sure strange that the OP after starting this thread just dropped off and no one has heard from him


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe they source their meth from the same person!


----------



## woodi2259 (Jul 14, 2004)

posted on his facebook page Tuesday...

"just a heads up for everyone, orders have started going out. I will have some help later in the week to put a good dent in this." 

As well as a few follow up comment in the past 24 hours..

"Nobody has recieved anything recently, but people will start recieving stuff as early as the end of this week or early next week. i'll be shipping stuff over probably the next 2 weeks or so (hopefully less). some of it will be out of order because of how we're attacking it, but it will all go out. I will post up when everything is out along with a way to contact me if something is missing or screwed up."

"everything from orders i missed from a while ago to orders up until i closed the webstore in january. i made a little extra of everything and held on to a little extra material for most stuff just in case i missed something."


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Meanwhile, people have moved on, and done need or want the part anymore.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

woodi2259 said:


> posted on his facebook page Tuesday...
> 
> "just a heads up for everyone, orders have started going out. I will have some help later in the week to put a good dent in this."
> 
> ...


Here is the funny part:*
I will post up when everything is out along with a way to contact me if something is missing or screwed up."
*

So you can continue to ignore everyone.


----------



## juanspeed (Feb 2, 2007)

Name:	
daniel wilcox (The recipient of this payment is Verified)
Email:	
[email protected]
Payment Sent to:

[email protected]

Total amount:	
-$87.00 USD
Fee amount:	
$0.00 USD
Net amount:	
-$87.00 USD

Item amount:	
$87.00 USD
Sales Tax:	
$0.00 USD
Shipping:	
$0.00 USD
Handling:	
$0.00 USD
Quantity:	
1

Item Title:	
Homebrewed Components order # 1345478778
Invoice ID:	
1345478778
Never received and have been emailing since Jan of 2013 to get a status...

Date:	
Aug 20, 2012
Time:	
09:08:51 PDT
Status:	
Completed


----------



## romix1984 (Jul 18, 2010)

Order Confirmation for Order #1346496851
Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$80.00
$18.95
$98.95


----------



## romix1984 (Jul 18, 2010)

romix1984 said:


> Order Confirmation for Order #1346496851
> Product total:
> Shipping total:
> Grand total:
> ...


Forgot... order placed at 1st september...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can anyone make comments on the HBC Facebook page? I actually think Dan has blocked me from making comments. Too Funny. 14months and counting.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

The thought of actually fulfilling year old orders must have caused another panic attack or maybe it was brought on by the fact that he suddenly remembered what a huge "D" bag he really was.
What was the point of posting a time line on Face Book after more than a year of undelivered products if he wasn't going to meet it.
What would his grandmother think?


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

wow. got mine in the mail today.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks amazing. Lucky you.


----------



## AppleJacks24 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thought it might have been April first again. Perhaps there is hope.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

OMG! The first signs of life!

I wonder how many people are so pissed they are simply going to unload them or will people use them and forget about this fiasco.

I ordered and received rings before he ran into delivery issues. I wonder if Dan will go back to selling rings once this has cleared. He will have a bunch of competition now.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

MTB Pharm said:


> OMG! The first signs of life!
> 
> I wonder how many people are so pissed they are simply going to unload them or will people use them and forget about this fiasco.
> 
> I ordered and received rings before he ran into delivery issues. I wonder if Dan will go back to selling rings once this has cleared. He will have a bunch of competition now.


I believe he has said somewhere that once these orders are shipped and he's caught up he will close the business.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## adlum (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont want the bloody ring if it was to turn up! going to get stung with import duty and massive handling charge so probably £35 for a ring i no longer have the cranks for! asked for a refund on FB to no avail. what makes it even worse is i had to join FB just to try and alert him to a refund.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

adlum said:


> what makes it even worse is i had to join FB just to try and alert him to a refund.


I think Dan has even blocked me from posting on his HBC Facebook page.  Not that i said anything other than the fact that i've been waiting 14 months. lol.


----------



## RideAndyRide (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a ring in the mail on friday.... Its pink at 36th... I ordered a Green 35th..

Better than getting stiffed by the *******, I guess.


----------



## vinmann3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh well. Add me to the list.
Order number 1339938748 6.17.12 Three Bash Rings 127.00
I have emailed him 40 times or more on all of his available email addresses.

Of course, no response!!


----------



## zambonidriver1 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Order #1334884511*

I would just like to wish a Happy Birthday to my order #1334884511. A year ago today I placed my order and it was such a happy and joyous time. She's growing up so fast and can't wait to see what the next year brings!


----------



## gunstocker (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so jealous, my birthday is not until 27 July invoice number 1343426595. They grow so fast.
JR


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Wow, wish I saw this thread sooner....me to me to.*



gunstocker said:


> I am so jealous, my birthday is not until 27 July invoice number 1343426595. They grow so fast.
> JR


Homebrewed Components - Order #1344110305
----------------------------------------------------------------

Date of order: 2012-08-04 13:01:29

Order Summary:
----------------------------------
Total number of items ordered: 1
Product total: $35.00
Shipping total: $7.00
Grand Total: $42.00

Item breakdown:
----------------
(1) Aluminum 104bcd 4 bolt Chainrings @ $35.00

Color: orange
# of teeth: 34t
chain size: 3/32" (8/9/10 speed compatible)


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

roybatty666 said:


> This is very sad as I have been out of biking for a few years doing mountain Unicycling (ultimate Single Speed lol) and dealt with Dan a fair bit in the beginning and he was great, I got replacement nut lugs for free, he loved my SS build so upgraded my 2 piece cog from Stainless to Ti for free.
> 
> We used to chat via email a bit and while i don't know all that well all this talk of him being a crook / thief just doesn't fly, that would require him to start out with fraudulent intentions when we all know he didn't, he was a fellow SS rider who started making things for the community and even in the early days he barely covered costs (tooling, material, electricity etc) and as has been said he became a victim of his success. Scaling up a business like this is very hard as paying a full time machinist when you barley cover costs is not possible unless you can ramp up orders.
> 
> ...


My apologies, as I just found this thread and your entry...

It is quite obvious this situation is bad for all involved. Honestly, if the owner of HBC came forward with a plan to ramp up using a more sustainable business model, I would be inclined to support again. If ~$40 dollars is important enough to go all nuclear online, I am in the wrong hobby.

Lastly, I would guess the personality profile of those who pursue cycling as a hobby generally have an empathy score something around 3 on a scale of 1 to 10. Meaning, don't expect a lot of touchy feely comments from anyone on a cycling message board.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

jason3559 said:


> It is quite obvious this situation is bad for all involved. Honestly, if the owner of HBC came forward with a plan to ramp up using a more sustainable business model, I would be inclined to support again. *If ~$40 dollars is important enough to go all nuclear online, I am in the wrong hobby.*
> 
> Lastly, I would guess the personality profile of those who pursue cycling as a hobby generally have an empathy score something around 3 on a scale of 1 to 10. *Meaning, don't expect a lot of touchy feely comments from anyone on a cycling message board.*


If the issue was only a handfull of ppl who were ONLY out $40, i would agree. Fact is, many ppl like me, are out over $100. If you even guestimate with the #'s ppl have posted in this thread, Dan has ripped ppl off for THOUSANDs of dollars. That is not going to invite "touchy feely" comments at all. I think we, as a group, have every right to *****, moan, and even seek legal recourse. Thats what the OPer was supposed to do with all the information we sent. I think the OPer may have some lovely "hbc bling" and is riding his bike instead of submitting this information to the authorities. I could be wrong, but, it is suspicious.


----------



## tammtnbkr (Apr 24, 2013)

I have never felt compelled to join a forum until reading a few of the above responses. 

I bought a ti chainring/cog a few years back from Dan... 2 mounth turnaround, good communication - Happy customer. I had 3 months ago ordered the same senario and after a few months of waiting with automated replies and then bounced emails follow ups decided something was not right. After contacting paypal who will not do anything after 45 days I went to my credit card co which did reverse the transaction. 

You usually have up to 120 days after a purchase has been made. I honestly did this hoping it would get his attention and he would respond back. Judging from all the previous emails on this post I'm glad I chose that route.


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 7, 2005)

zambonidriver1 said:


> I would just like to wish a Happy Birthday to my order #1334884511. A year ago today I placed my order and it was such a happy and joyous time. She's growing up so fast and can't wait to see what the next year brings!


Our birthdays are so close! my 42.00 order was born on 4/21/2012 #1334984302
Were part of the one year club :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbelk (Mar 20, 2013)

September 3, 2012
order# 1346726811

Description Options Unit Price Total
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings
Aluminum Spiderless Chainrings
Color: Red
# of teeth: 32t
spline: Sram/Truvativ X0, X9, X7, and Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon cranksets with removable spiders
Base Price:
$45.00

Quantity: 1 @ $45.00 $45.00
Payment Method: PayPal Product total:
Shipping total:
Grand total:
$45.00
$7.00
$52.00

Still not received !!!!!!


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 7, 2005)

*So I was wondering - here's a total from the first 10 pages of this thread 6K!*

This list is sorted by Page number/submitted to the forum string... this does not include PM's to thread opener...:eekster:
*

Page Amount	Date Order #*

1	$132.00	4/16/2012	1334614133
1	$171.00	3/22/2012	1332404423
1	$122.00	3/31/2012	1338528362
1	$68.95	6/3/2013	?
1	$42.00	9/27/2012	1348754201
1	$52.00	5/12/2012	?
1	$52.00	4/10/2012	474848873033904
1	$104.87	3/30/2012	?
1	$117.00	5/23/2012	1337771241
1	$52.00	5/11/2012	1336788325
1	$63.95	3/30/2012	1333134168
1	$42.00	6/7/2012	850383598832419
1	$97.00	7/1/2012	1345438002
1	$102.04	1/24/2012	1327429160
1	$52.00	5/27/2012	1338167684
1	$128.00	2/7/2012	1328644001‏
1	$110.00	5/1/2012	1338473913
2	$52.00	5/2/2012	?
2	$77.00	6/16/2012	1339876637
2	$42.00	? 1347935132
2	$52.00	5/12/2012	1336864170
2	$52.00	3/16/2012	1331933324
2	$88.00	5/4/2012	1336120268
2	$52.00	9/27/2012	1347042021
2	$52.00	5/22/2012	1337717699
2	$104.00	10/15/2012	?
2	$53.95	6/9/2012	1339292162
2	$47.00	3/11/2012	1331502772
2	$113.95	3/29/2012	1332987567
2	$222.00	5/8/2012	1336535262
2	$128.95	? 1335801343
2	$47.00	? 1351297878
2	$55.94	3/10/2012	1331397283
2	$98.95	5/10/2012	1336644457
3	$42.00	10/15/2012	1350330946
3	$77.00	6/20/2012	1340218329
3	$52.00	10/1/2012	1349122547
3	$84.00	6/28/2012	1343426595
3	$47.00	4/3/2012	1333511656
3	$47.00	? 1354646540
3	$110.00	11/26/2012	1353993116
3	$42.00	8/7/2012	1344369584
3	$50.50	4/23/2012	1335215946
3	$42.00	4/19/2012	133488451
3	$52.00	6/3/2012	632798385123278
3	$52.00	3/25/2012	1332700508
3	$88.95	6/26/2012	1340655259
3	$45.00	9/24/2012	1348532075
3	$97.00	? 1338333382
3	$97.00	8/2/2012	7Y214215683386845
3	$52.00	? ?
3	128.95	3/29/2012	1333022046
4	$52.00	? 1350948858
4	$97.00	? 1337302960
4	$53.95	9/25/2012	1348565566
4	$52.00	10/5/2012	1349483354
4	$339.00	8/12/2012	1345204941
4	$159.25	3/15/2012	1330962335
5	$42.00	2/21/2012	1334984302
5	$58.95	6/26/2012	1343339338
5	$53.95	4/21/2012	1335006553
5	$42.00	7/17/2012	1342532891
6	$97.00	3/28/2012	1332986861
7	$42.00	8/26/2012	1346009570
7	$97.00	9/29/2012	?
8	$42.00	11/5/2012	1352134937
8	$45.00	6/11/2012	1339464684
8	$52.00	11/4/2012	?
8	$128.95	12/4/2012	1354564816
9	$58.95	11/23/2012	1353706714
9	$87.00	8/20/2012	1345478778
9	$98.95	9/1/2012	1346496851
9	$127.00	6/17/2012	1339938748
9	$42.00	7/25/2012	1344110305
10	$52.00	9/3/2012	1346726811

Total	*$5,973.90*


----------



## Robbelk (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, lots of money there.... I'm out $52.00 so far with no chainring.... there have been a few people on here with the idea that we should all just let this go and have sympathy for the guy.... Problem I got is this "Dan" kept on taking money from people for over a year and was not delivering any parts... I mean if you got issues and cant fulfill the orders, STOP taking orders and money till you get caught up, or just close the web site all together... Also, there should be some communication from him if he cant deliver in the stated time "a couple of months"... I and others have sent multiple emails to him and never get a response... I basically bought a MRP bling-ring and forgot about this guy, but it still torques me that hes still scamming people and didnt have the decency to apologize or return my/our emails.....


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

minh said:


> wow. got mine in the mail today.
> View attachment 789644


Wow.....those look a lot like the E.13/Hive rings:


----------



## oradim (May 8, 2013)

Order Confirmation for Order #1340827479

88bcd Aluminum Chainrings
# of teeth: ​33t
Color: ​Black
Base Price: ​$40.00

Payment Method: PayPal 
Product total: $40.00
Shipping total: $18.95
Grand total: $58.95

Paid via PayPal 27.06.2012 
Still is not sent


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I don't know where to start with this one! I have been following these HBC threads for a while now, and it just makes me sad. Dan had a great thing going, but obviously something went wrong. I was one of his first customers when he started making rings and cogs, and have over $500 worth of his stuff (mostly titanium). He even met me for a ride when I was in San Diego years ago. I am 100% positive he got into this because he wanted to provide a unique product to the MTB community. He did not go into this to scam peoples money. There are MUCH easier and faster ways to scam $6000. A couple of well done Ebay auctions can get you more than that much quicker. I have not ordered anything in the last 2 years or so, so have not lost any money in this.

Having said all that, there is no excuse for what has transpired. Again I don't know what happened, but seems he got overwhelmed and then just lost it. Obviously, at that point he should have shut down ordering, put a big note up on the website saying he is not taking any more orders until he is caught up or whatever.

The only bright spot is that he is actually delivering chainrings again. There seems to be no communication still, and rings are not being shipped oldest first, but it's something. 

I really hope he can get everyone straightened out and then either close up shop or just continue on a smaller scale with a couple of unique products. If that happens, I would order from him again. 

Mark


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I don't have the details but I ordered a spiderless chainring last June. Still no product nor do I expect one. I guess you can throw my $45 to the total.


----------



## jmanussier (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting that he has posted his latest Jeep adventure...and the cost of his new build is about 7K. Unfortunately I see that we have about 6K in undelivered orders..that have been posted. I do not wish anyone ill will...I just want him to take responsibility for his actions and provide honest answers and updates even if he has had personal and mechanical challenges.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151401839755976&set=oa.465495236865313&type=1&theater


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Dragnet said:


> This list is sorted by Page number/submitted to the forum string... this does not include PM's to thread opener...:eekster:
> *
> 
> Page Amount	Date Order #*
> ...


This should be posted in the local newspaper in Dan's hometown.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Martin6 said:


> This should be posted in the local newspaper in Dan's hometown.


I don't get it? Just don't order from him. You're obviously aware that he's slow. Just cancel the order and order elsewhere. Pretty sure he's not the only provider of chainrings and cogs.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

If you know how to get your money back from him everyone is listening..............
He doesn't have a phone #, he doesn't respond to emails, and for the last few years I haven't heard of anyone in direct contact with him.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

You're right, you don't get it. I placed my third order with Dan 14 months ago and I'm still waiting on that order. It's a little too late now to cancel and get refunded. The first two orders went smooth and easy, so there was no reason not to re-order from him at the time.


----------



## Jag Brah (May 14, 2012)

Macklemore's Thrift Shop lyrics would be appropriate here.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

erichwic said:


> I don't get it? Just don't order from him. You're obviously aware that he's slow. Just cancel the order and order elsewhere. Pretty sure he's not the only provider of chainrings and cogs.


I'm only going to assume you are new to the SS forum or you would have been aware of how long this issue with Dan has been going on. Look at the dates of the orders listed in post #231. You will see that many of us ordered a LONG time ago. We can't get refunds now due to waiting too long and being too trusting for the most part. You can't even order from him anymore. When most of us placed an order, he was the only person providing certain colors, tooth counts, metals, or chainring types. So, he WAS the only provider for many of the products we had ordered.

At this point, he has proven he's a crook. Whether he ever delivers my order or not, he used my money to fund his own life while i've been waiting 16 months for my order. But, thank you for your words of ultimate wisdom. We would've never thought of that without you pointing it out  .


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Looks like my order has shipped, there's a tracking number, and as of yesterday the package was in Baltimore, MD. That means I can expect delivery as soon as tomorrow (6/4/13). Looks like I might actually get my chainring. Tomorrow will be exactly one year to the day that I ordered the damn thing. Perfect timing too since I blew up my chainring today on the trail.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Nubster said:


> Looks like my order has shipped, there's a tracking number, and as of yesterday the package was in Baltimore, MD. That means I can expect delivery as soon as tomorrow. Looks like I might actually get my chainring. Tomorrow will be exactly one year to the day that I ordered the damn thing. Perfect timing too since I blew up my chainring today on the trail.


Lucky ... 

SPP


----------



## work-ed (Nov 13, 2006)

You're never going to believe this, but I received my ring today. No note, just the single red ring in a plastic bag. LOL! I thought it was a joke at first... here is my info again (posted 01-03-2013):

#1336864170 
1 - Aluminum Standard Cog 20t Red 
May 12, 2012 
$52.00


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, mine should be here tomorrow according to tracking.


----------



## gunstocker (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello Group
You can take me off the list! I have now received both my chain rings. No more trash talk. Just short of one year.
JR


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Keep the trash talk coming!


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker (May 25, 2009)

Ol' Dirty Biker said:


> Order #1354646540
> 88bcd Aluminum Chainrings
> # of teeth: 32t
> Color: Red
> ...


Delivered yesterday.


----------



## fb71 (May 8, 2006)

Has anybody received a Ti ring in the last year?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! June 4, 2012 I placed the order. June 4, 2013 I received it.



Not sure it was worth the wait but the timing was perfect.


----------



## vinmann3 (Mar 26, 2009)

WOW, just received my Homebrewed order, almost one year!!!!
I guess take me off the list!!!

I placed the order June 17th, 2012


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

I placed my order last August.... fingers crossed....


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, believe it or not, approx. 16 months after I placed the order the 28t red Middleburn ring showed up. The first name I saw on the envelope was Dan Wilcox. I thought to myself "that name seems familiar". Then it clicked....... Too bad I had to spend $380 on a new crankset almost 12 months ago because Wilcox F%$#@d up. Showed a complete disregard to customers, treated everyone with contempt and continued to take money for a service he could not provide.

Anyway, its a good looking piece of machined metal. I'm probably going to get a Nimble 9 and the HBC ring will have a home after all. Regardless, I'll never buy another product from this turkey again.

All of this could have been avoided if he could have been bothered to drop me a honest email. Simple as that.


----------



## dzm3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I also received my 32t Ti 1/8" chainring for Specialized FACT carbon cranks. 

Unfortunately, I have nothing to mount this ring on. If anyone is interested and wants it, PM me.

Regards


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me, my 31t 104BCD ring showed up today, only a year and a bit later.

Too bad I have no use for it anymore or I would be pumped.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

1 year. WOW!

The website says lead times are currently 12 weeks.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> 1 year. WOW!
> 
> The website says lead times are currently 12 weeks.


He's to busy out 4x4ing his new toy. With the money he stole for all of you good people.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

13 months later my Middleburn X-type spiderless chainring just arrived.

Something new and shiny to keep the baby happy!


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Ok, Bash Ring came in the mail today. It looks great, and I guess he is getting stuff done.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> He's to busy out 4x4ing his new toy. With the money he stole for all of you good people.


I guess I just loaned him money since I got my part. Too bad it was interest free.


----------



## 315drags (May 8, 2012)

My bashring and sprocket came in the mail today order date was June 16,2012


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

This is getting weird.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

got mine!!!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Im glad people are getting their stuff. My bud got his chainring after a year of waiting. Dan is not stealing peoples money, but just extremely backed up.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Im glad people are getting their stuff. My bud got his chainring after a year of waiting. Dan is not stealing peoples money, but just extremely backed up.


It doesn't matter. Its bad business. If you promise 8 weeks, and you can't deliver, you offer to give a refund, or you come to agreement on a new delivery date you can meet, and you stay in touch with the customer and keep him informed. It sounds to me like he has handled this very poorly.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

adinpapa said:


> 13 months later my Middleburn X-type spiderless chainring just arrived.
> 
> Something new and shiny to keep the baby happy!


How sad is this? It took less time to create a child than a chainring.


----------



## GatorWPB (Sep 26, 2011)

GatorWPB said:


> One more, what the heck.
> 
> 8/26/12
> Order Confirmation for Order #1346009570
> ...


Look what I got today. And it appears to be correct... 9.5 months later! Luckily, I can still use it...


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

How long should I have to wait until I know if he's stolen my money or not? 
If he was just backed up he would be completing orders in the order they were placed. This is not happening........at all! I'm glad people are getting there orders, but I, and others, still have know way of knowing if he still has our orders. Should we just trust his flawless business model?
I can't believe people are still sticking up for this guy.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> It doesn't matter. Its bad business. If you promise 8 weeks, and you can't deliver, you offer to give a refund, or you come to agreement on a new delivery date you can meet, and you stay in touch with the customer and keep him informed. It sounds to me like he has handled this very poorly.


I agree 100%. I wont be sending him any more money. I was fortunate to get stuff a couple years ago when the wait was weeks, not years.

His website should have a realistic wait time. Not the 1 month average under the FAQ section.

But I was under the impression that people were not receiving their goods at all. I was glad when I realized that this was not entirely true, even though a years wait seems like eternity.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

My guess is that someone lite a fire under his sorry ass. Law enforcement or an attorney. Because he definitely wasn't a year backed up. And, if he was getting backed up, he should have hired some help with all the money he was making. Oh, that's right, he was spending his money and time on his new 4x4, he didn't have time for his obligations and responsibilities. What a jack-off!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, I'm glad to see that he is finally shipping product again. I would seriously consider buying chainrings from him if I knew his backlog was under a couple months. 

I got a two piece stainless SS cog from him a couple years back, broke it a year later and he fixed it for me with the updated design (and I got it back within a couple weeks). I also got a spiderless M952 XTR SS chainring from him. Both are beautiful pieces. 

I'm probably going to update my singlespeed crankset this year, so I'll need a ring for that. 

I don't think Dan is a bad person, and he's not trying to hose people. I think he just got in over his head and didn't manage the workload well. I've been in a similar situation myself. That said, I want some assurances before I drop more cash on him.


----------



## csutterer (Apr 4, 2007)

He needs to charge more.........double? If the profit margin were greater he could afford to keep up, even if it involved hiring part time help. His biggest issue is that he takes peoples money before he ships the product. If he didn't pay himself until the work was complete, he would be more inclined to do the work. 

My 6 yr old is the same way..........

I don't think he intended to get into the situation he's in, and he's probably a good guy, but it still doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I don't think it was the work load as much as his failure to manage and making the business his priority. Of course he had setbacks, claimed to have setbacks I should say such as some machinery failures and health issues. Bottom line, emails or a posting on here to let folks know what was up and refunds as requested would have prevented a lot of the headache we have all gone through the last 12+ months. I'd say the fact that orders are going out is proof he's not a crook, or at least he's a crook that got caught and is being forced to make good on the orders. Either way, there's no disputing he's a terrible business person.


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

fb71 said:


> Has anybody received a Ti ring in the last year?


I got mine yesterday, ordered it back in 2012 early May. So better late than never.

I'd love to order my ti stuff from him. And I would if he can put me down into the 3-6 mo lead time vs a year.

I am hoping he keeps doing it and finds a way to grow the business, clearly the demand is there.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

at least he's a crook that got caught and is being forced to make good on the orders. Either way, there's no disputing he's a terrible business person

this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine was July 23rd....so I have a birthday coming up. Maybe I'll get the product before then?

Sad really, I bought stuff from him when he first began on here and it was great stuff with excellent service...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

16 months and i'm still waiting. Even if he had delivered orders in a 6 month time frame, that is still much longer than the 4-8week leadtime outlined in the agreement. There is no product good enough to rectify Dan's business standards. I still consider him a crook whether or not he finally delivered a product.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

The doooshnozzle is plenty active on the forums @ NAXJA buying and selling stuff, maybe they need a heads up as to what a pos he really is. His handle @ NAXJA, link to his profile page.

NAXJA Forums -::- North American XJ Association


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

yxan said:


> I got mine yesterday, ordered it back in 2012 early May. So better late than never.
> 
> I'd love to order my ti stuff from him. And I would if he can put me down into the 3-6 mo lead time vs a year.
> 
> I am hoping he keeps doing it and finds a way to grow the business, clearly the demand is there.


LOL, just be thankful you finally got anything out of this guy. Based on all I've seen I would never buy anything from him.



roadie scum said:


> The doooshnozzle is plenty active on the forums @ NAXJA buying and selling stuff, maybe they need a heads up as to what a pos he really is. His handle @ NAXJA, link to his profile page.
> 
> NAXJA Forums -::- North American XJ Association


Link requires me to sign in...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Vanimal is his name over there in case anyone cares.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

csutterer said:


> How long should I have to wait until I know if he's stolen my money or not?
> If he was just backed up he would be completing orders in the order they were placed. This is not happening........at all! I'm glad people are getting there orders, but I, and others, still have know way of knowing if he still has our orders. Should we just trust his flawless business model?
> I can't believe people are still sticking up for this guy.


It looks like you will be called names by his buddies on Facebook for being frustrated too. He has very supportive buddies. I think they feel bad for him, but don't seem to understand your plight whatsoever...


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dan deletes many negative posts on his facebook page as well. Mine have all been deleted (and they really weren't harsh) and i think i have been banned from replying on his page. C'est la vie.


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

Just got my 18T cog.

Ordered 3/22/12

Received 6/13/13


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

jetboy23 said:


> Dan deletes many negative posts on his facebook page as well. Mine have all been deleted (and they really weren't harsh) and i think i have been banned from replying on his page. C'est la vie.


Me too.


----------



## scsamoyan (Jan 26, 2009)

I ordered 2 rings in oct 2011...in may 2012 and many unanswered emails i finally filed a complaint thru paypal...they emailed him and got no response....luckily i paid with paypal and got a refund...2 weeks ago a around may 31st i got my order....so i emailed him again to tell him i got refund already and now got my rings.still waiting on a response.go figure.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I sure as hell wouldn't bother trying to pay him.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Dan deletes many negative posts on his facebook page as well. Mine have all been deleted (and they really weren't harsh) and i think i have been banned from replying on his page. C'est la vie.


Nubster said:


> Me too.


Me too..... :madman:


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

Another month past. of course no deliveries.... Radio silence on FaceBook.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup.

still waiting......:rockon:


----------



## wthortho (Oct 6, 2006)

*Homebrewed undelivered*



fb71 said:


> Has anybody received a Ti ring in the last year?


I ordered Ti parts two years ago. Still nothing. I was wondering the same thing. No way that the annondizing is holding up our orders! Anybody recieved Ti parts?


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

*No way...*



jason3559 said:


> Homebrewed Components - Order #1344110305
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Date of order: 2012-08-04 13:01:29
> ...


Guess who just received a care package from my Homebrewed components guardian angle. I feel loved. Now, to fit my orange chainring on my day glow yellow bike. Dead sexy....


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

FB: "Hi guys, Just a reminder [email protected] is working. If you have any questions or concerns about past orders, please don't hesitate to email us. We want to make this right."

[email protected] "is working"? Well, it might be a working mailadres (receiving), but there is still NO response. In my opinion a "working" mailadres is also a "responding" mailadres.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

In fairness, they did respond to me. Took about 3 days. Not sure if it'll be resolved though.



bouwpakket said:


> FB: "Hi guys, Just a reminder [email protected] is working. If you have any questions or concerns about past orders, please don't hesitate to email us. We want to make this right."
> 
> [email protected] "is working"? Well, it might be a working mailadres (receiving), but there is still NO response. In my opinion a "working" mailadres is also a "responding" mailadres.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Ditto. I also got a response after a couple of days.



Carl Mega said:


> In fairness, they did respond to me. Took about 3 days. Not sure if it'll be resolved though.


----------



## bouwpakket (Dec 24, 2011)

"International orders should be received by Friday, September 20th."

Guess what day it is in Europe?


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I cringe reading this stuff- it reminds me of the whole deal that took place with that young frame builder. Lots of broken hearts and disappointment of that as well. I feel bad for those people who are still waiting, but the writing is on the wall in big letters about this turd. Wolf, Race Face plus a whole lotta other folks actually produce things for sale- heaven forbid somebody has a warranty issue with a Homebrewed product.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

Ordered 36t spider less xtr ring jun 2012, just arrived step 2013. Looks hot!

One positive observation - product is still meticulously made and of a high standard - for all the pressure to pump them out fast, he's still doing a good job. Rohloff Fargo now nearly perfect.

- joel


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine came in ... couple weeks ago ..ordered 4/12
Glad I got it -looks great; not glad I had to purchase one elsewhere after giving up on receiving the order.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

"International orders should be received by Friday, September 20th."
Guess what day it is in Europe? 
September 20, the day of my anniversary but not spider in my house !
November 3, but not spider in my house !


----------



## Hank. (Mar 12, 2013)

Anything? Nothing.
"International orders should be received by Friday, September 20th."


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Hank. said:


> Anything? Nothing.
> "International orders should be received by Friday, September 20th."


Common sense says, that if you haven't recieved your order yet.....you will not be getting it......ever.

Do a search HBC is under control of someone new....but they are not filling back orders.

So add yourself to the list of others that got screwed.


----------



## JYB (Nov 12, 2011)

I know that nobody will probably read this, but I just broke a Home brewed "pinned" cog with my bare hands. This cog had maybe 5 rides tops. My singlespeed has been sitting for over a year. I've been riding other bikes. I was prepping for a ride and noticed a little play in the cog. I could wiggle the steel cog on the Al carrier just a bit. No joke, I wiggled the cog a bit more and with a li5tle more force, as I was trying to make sure I wasn't just experiencing a loose lockring. All of a sudden... POP. The steel cog just popped off. All the Al "fingers" sheared right off at the base. Must be due to oxidation, but damn. Glad I wasn't out in the middle of nowhere. Shitty design.


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh well, I will add my info to the list.

Dec. 19th 2012

order# 1355953202

$47.00

Sad thing is i have changed addresses twice and shot him emails hoping it would find its way to me.


----------



## TXDirtDawg (Nov 17, 2004)

So none of you will prob ever get your stuff but I truly hope that you do. I ordered some stuff a few years back that took forever and when I got it I was not Very happy with the quality so I sent it back. 

Just saying


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

not sure if it's mentioned in this thread.... but guys you know you can dispute credit card charges... It's real easy...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

MtbAZ44 said:


> not sure if it's mentioned in this thread.... but guys you know you can dispute credit card charges... It's real easy...


After 12 months, not sure how much help the CC company would be with a dispute.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

mtnbikej said:


> After 12 months, not sure how much help the CC company would be with a dispute.


I totally agree... But typically people don't wait 12 months before opening up a dispute...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

MtbAZ44 said:


> I totally agree... But typically people don't wait 12 months before opening up a dispute...


It appears that many in this thread waited....and waited....and waited beyond the 90 limit that most cards have.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

He was a one man shop, who had long lead times. We ordered expecting long waits, and those of us who got product (I was one of the lucky ones) got good product.

We trusted him to be honest and deliver product but after a while he just bailed with peoples money. First time he fell behind he apologised and promised to make good, and again we took him at his word. He continued to collect money and continued to break promises until he eventually got called out and we wised up.

I feel for every one of you who got stiffed, I truly do.

DB


----------



## JYB (Nov 12, 2011)

I have quite a different experience than most. I ordered a handful of rings, bashguards, and cogs before HBCs order queue got out of control. I had great communication with him, and got my parts in a timely manner. My problem was that I waited a long time to install said parts because I was waiting on my custom frame. Unlike most who claim his product was great, either my cog or ring that I installed is the farthest from round I have ever seen aside from Biopace. My chain noticeably moved up and down, and not just a wee bit. It's a shame because otherwise the machining and finish look great to the untrained eye. I'm going to put a different cog on because the HBC 2 piece was a piece of shiz. This will allow me to determine if the ring is round or of the cog was just one big ol' defect. I'm pretty sure the cog is the culprit. I would try to exchange my cog, but it sounds like that would be a waste of time and energy. Again, a shame because I'd gladly work with him on my defective cog if he hadn't bagged out on so many people. I like working with the small guy who's based in the U.S.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 28T HBC ring with hardly any miles on it. I promise I will mail it to the buyer asap. See my paid spam ad:

Gararge sale: Jones, HBC, White Industries, Salsa, Ergon - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Homebrewed here with an update. Finally got this new supplier who promises to deliver so I'll be up and running soon. New supplier is a guy named Matt Chester and he has a lot of experience with this sort of thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Probably not worth the necro


----------



## pdxfixed (Feb 18, 2016)

Definitely worth the necro!


----------

